# Συζήτηση για... > Ερωτήσεις Αρχάριων >  >  Laser μετατροπη

## PIPERIAS

Γεια σας και παλι παιδια. Βρηκα κατι βιντεο στο youtube που δειχνει την ανακατασκευη ενος απλου laser point  σε laser burn εχει κανεις ιδεα πως μπορω να το κανω? Οχι βεβαια για χρηση προς την ανθρωποτητα βλαβερη :Laugh:  :Laugh:  :Laugh:  Σας παραθετω το βιντεο και αν μπορει καποιος ας μου εξηγησει αναλυτικα το ολο εγχειρημα γιατι ειμαι ολιγων αδαης :Bored:  :Bored:  Α επισεις απο τι συσκευη να παρω την διοδο που λεει?

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CgJ0EpxjZBU"]YouTube- Laser Flashlight Hack![/ame]

----------


## billtech

εχει παρει το laser που εχει μεσα ενα DVD writer και το εωαλε μεσα στο φακο.
οπως καιει το DVD ετσι εκαψε και το μπαλονι.

----------


## Bobiras

εχει παρει ενα red laser module απο ενα dvd player και ενα laser diode driver μονο με το laser ενος dvd δεν κανεις δουλεια θες και ενα ''drive'' υπαρχει ενα site να παραγγειλης απο ελλαδα δεν ξερω κατα ποσο θα υπαρχει.
http://laserdiy.com/
ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα λιγο καλη επητυχια αν ασχωληθεις το φτιαξεις  :Wink: 
*
*

----------


## Bobiras

να και ενα ακομα παρομοιο video [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5erjj6aS5Ws"]YouTube- Cheapy Lighter Laser Burner![/ame]

----------


## PIPERIAS

Ευχαριστω παιδια για τις αμμεσες απαντησεις σας αλλα εχω καποιες αποριες ακομα :Blush:  :Blush:  :Blush:  Το καταστημα που μου ειπες για ελλαδα δεν το βρηκα. Αυτο ειναι λινκ απο αμερικη απ οτι ειδα. Αλλα λιγο ποιο αναλυτικα τι θα χρειαστω βρε παιδια για να παω σ ενα καταστημα με ηλεκτρονικα να τα γυρεψω.
Please :Bored:  :Bored:  :Bored:

----------


## xifis

φιλε μακρυα απο αυτα,πρωτον γιατι δεν ξερεις,κ κατα δευτερον,*κ σημαντικοτερο μπορεις να κανεις ζημια στα ματια σου* χωρις να το παρεις πρεφα.δεν ειναι αναγκη να το στρεψεις πανω σου,αλλα απο μια απλη ανακλαση,κ οχι απαραιτητα σποντα,μπορεις να καψεις ματακι.η ακτινα τετοιου laser ακομα κ η κουκιδα που κανει πανω σε ενα αντικειμενο,μπορει απλα κοιτωντας την να σου δημιουργησει βλαβη...κ οτι χαλαει στο ματι δεν φτιαχνει...δες εδω πεντε πραματα... http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Laser_safety

το λειζερ μεσα σε ενα recorder ευτυχως ειναι ανεστιαστο κ χωρις τον οπτικο φακο του φεγγει σαν ενα κοινο λαμπακι (στη δεσμη του),κ ομως το φως που βγαζει ειναι εξαιρετικα εντονο κ επιπονο για το ματι.μιλω εκ πειρας.

αν θες με ακους,ΜΑΚΡΥΑ. φτιαξε κατι αλλο.

----------


## leosedf

Ο xifis έχει δίκιο φυσικά. Αρκεί κλάσμα δευτερολέπτου. Μπορείς να αγοράσεις ειδικά γυαλιά προστασίας που τα αγοράζεις ανάλογα με το μήκος κύμματος του laser που λειτουργείς. Μόνο έτσι θα είσαι ασφαλής.
Σε καταστήματα δε θα βρείς και πολλά.

----------


## jimnaf

> Γεια σας και παλι παιδια. Βρηκα κατι βιντεο στο youtube που δειχνει την ανακατασκευη ενος απλου laser point σε laser burn εχει κανεις ιδεα πως μπορω να το κανω? Οχι βεβαια για χρηση προς την ανθρωποτητα βλαβερη Σας παραθετω το βιντεο και αν μπορει καποιος ας μου εξηγησει αναλυτικα το ολο εγχειρημα γιατι ειμαι ολιγων αδαης Α επισεις απο τι συσκευη να παρω την διοδο που λεει?



Έχω μια κεφαλί   laser   10KW αν σε ενδιαφέρει στείλε  pm

----------


## ts0gl1s

> Έχω μια κεφαλί   laser   10KW αν σε ενδιαφέρει στείλε  pm



10KW  :Confused1:  :Confused1:     Για να κόβεις σίδερα πάχους 2 εκατοστών ?

----------


## jimnaf

*ΝΑΙ  είναι λίγο ακριβούλα βεβαία*

----------


## leosedf

CO2 προφανώς. Δεν παίζω δεν έχει χρωματάκι.

----------


## xifis

χαχα καλο.

ασχετο αλλα ενδεχομενως σχετικο.εχετε δει κατι μπρελοκ-σουβενιρ-διακοσμητικα τελοσπαντων που ειναι απο διαφανες υλικο σαν γυαλι και σε σχημα τετραγωνο ορθογωνιο κλπ,οπου περιεχουν μεσα τους ενα τρισδιαστατο σχεδιο απο κατι,πχ ενα σπιτακι η καποια φωτο.αυτο πως το κανουν?τα εχω πετυχει σε πολλα μαγαζια με δωρα κλπ,κ λενε οτι χαραζουν οτι σχεδιο 8ελουμε με λειζερ.

καλα το να ζωγραφισεις xifis πχ πανω σε εναν ζιπο με laser,ειναι απλο.τα τρισδιαστατα σχεδια κ ειδικα μεσα στο υλικο πως τα κανουν?ειδικα με τοση ακριβεια κ λεπτομερεια.παιζει τπτ με το μηκος κυματος ξερω γω?

----------


## leosedf

Στο γυαλί γίνεται με τρείς ελεγχόμενες δέσμες. Οταν οι τρείς δέσμες ενωθούν ανεβαίνει η θερμοκρασία στο σημείο και δημιουργεί σπασιματάκια, κάπως έτσι σκεψου το.
Τμηματικά πηγαίνουν και οι τρείς δέσμες απο σημείο σε σημείο και δημιουργούν το σχέδιο.
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUpkZxisWzo"]YouTube- 3D Laser Engraving Process[/ame]
[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HPZ0oiIoc8E&feature=related"]YouTube- 3d crystal laser engraving machine-www.chinatopgift.com[/ame]

----------


## xifis

α γεια σου αυτο ελεγα!α εχει 3 δεσμες.μα ελεγα κ γω με μια πως το κανει..οκ αποσαφηνιστικε,thanks!

----------

